# Reserve basic up?



## hk416 (27 Nov 2010)

I want to know if there anything like Basic Up but for the reserve training?


----------



## Flap Jack (27 Nov 2010)

Unfortunately no, but it wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2010)

It could be broadcast every second weekend from September to May and every night during the Summer.

 :clown:


----------



## Antoine (27 Nov 2010)

> It could be broadcast every second weekend from September to May and every night during the Summer.



Like a reality show?  ;D


----------



## AgentSmith (27 Nov 2010)

There wouldn't be a point in making a Basic Up for reservists. There wouldn't be much to show for a weekend course aside from inspections, pt and drill (basically all that was shown for the reg force) and it wouldn't be as interesting. A summer course.....you could put more stuff in but even so....not going to happen.


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2010)

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> .....you could put more stuff in but even so....not going to happen.



Why not?  What makes this less appealing that the rest of the crap on prime time?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Why not?



Because at that point it just becomes a full-time course and we already have a show about that.


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Because at that point it just becomes a full-time course and we already have a show about that.



True - but that still doesn't answer my second question.


----------



## AgentSmith (27 Nov 2010)

> True - but that still doesn't answer my second question.



Like I said, there wouldn't be much to show except inspections, PT, some Conformation Of Combat Knowlege, and drill classes with a few interviews with candidates here and there. That gets boring after a while.


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2010)

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> Like I said, there wouldn't be much to show except inspections, PT, some Conformation Of Combat Knowlege, and drill classes with a few interviews with candidates here and there. That gets boring after a while.



So, a bit lik Gordon Ramsay's  "Hlel's Kitchen" but with guns, right?

Or would it be like "Survivor - Meaford" except that your part-time career is on the line when the fat sociopath from Iqaluit blades you on the morning Immunity Challenge  inspection?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> So, a bit lik Gordon Ramsay's  "Hlel's Kitchen" but with guns, right?



I wish.........We're too soft for that kind of fireworks.


----------



## VIChris (30 Nov 2010)

You know, that is as somewhat interesting concept. Instead of just focusing on the army training though, you could follow a few candidates back and forth from weekend training to their civvy lives. That for me was the toughest part of the weekend BMQ; turning army mode on and off in short order on Friday nights and Sunday evenings. We lost more people on the weekend BMQ due to family strain than an inability to complete the training. For a lot of the under 20 crowd, it wasn't too bad, but for all the folks with busy work schedules and young (some not so young) families, it makes for a bizarre lifestyle. I definitely found my BMQ-L easier to deal with being a full time course, as my head was more in the game during training, as all of my normal distractions were a time zone and plane ride away.


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Dec 2010)

I'm doing the weekend BMQ right now, and some people do have issues flipping the switch on and off Friday night/Monday morning.  

Their are some people who get off the bus and forget everything that they've learned, leading to lots of yelling and bonus PT  .  Others come home for the weekend and take a couple of days to turn off, leading to home stress.  Myself I can't ever sleep on the first night, and saturday night I usually only get 2 or 3 hours worth leading to about 2 hours of sleep over 60 hours.  Good times.  If anything its just hard to fall into the rhythm


----------



## Haggis (7 Dec 2010)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Myself I can't ever sleep on the first night, and saturday night I usually only get 2 or 3 hours worth leading to about 2 hours of sleep over 60 hours.  Good times.



So, if the camera crew followed you around it would look like a zombie movie?


----------



## Robert0288 (8 Dec 2010)

Or atleast a zombie with terrible makeup :camo:


----------

